# What type of wax do you use on carbon frame?



## O_o (Jun 8, 2007)

Before I start building up my s-works bike, I wanted to put a coat of wax on the frame. 

I was thinking any spray type car wax would work. Am I wrong?

What do you use?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Lemon Pledge. 


Seriously.


----------



## O_o (Jun 8, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> Lemon Pledge.
> 
> 
> Seriously.


I have heard of this before. But will it provide a protective coat like a normal wax would?


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

O_o said:


> Before I start building up my s-works bike, I wanted to put a coat of wax on the frame.


Huh???


----------



## dexetr30 (May 6, 2010)

O_o said:


> I have heard of this before. But will it provide a protective coat like a normal wax would?


What are you trying to protect it from?


----------



## Maglore (Dec 24, 2012)

I just give my bike a coat of car wax a couple of times a year. If your frame has a matt finish, make sure whatever you use has no abrasives in it. I use Collinite 476S.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Pirx said:


> Huh???


Hey, it's not all that weird to spray stuff on your bicycle. I know someone who armoralls their tires, seriously.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

O_o said:


> I was thinking any spray type car wax would work. Am I wrong?
> 
> What do you use?


Kind of. The problem with an actual wax (carbuba or similar) is that the material is softer than your frame's paint. While that's not an issue normally for a car, with a bike it won't provide any protection against dirt and dust causing micro-abrasion, which will quickly kill your paint.
What you want is a polymer sealant. A very good one that's easy to find in any car parts store is NuFinish 2000. It's far harder than your paint and will keep you frame looking good most likely for years longer than if you had not used such a product.


----------



## O_o (Jun 8, 2007)

Pirx said:


> Huh???


I have been waxing my vehicles for years. Makes it easier to wash off dirt / grime / bugs etc. It also protects the paint from small nicks, scuffs, scratches and sun fading. It doesn't seem all that absurd to apply some to my new bike.


----------



## O_o (Jun 8, 2007)

icsloppl said:


> Kind of. The problem with an actual wax (carbuba or similar) is that the material is softer than your frame's paint. While that's not an issue normally for a car, with a bike it won't provide any protection against dirt and dust causing micro-abrasion, which will quickly kill your paint.
> What you want is a polymer sealant. A very good one that's easy to find in any car parts store is NuFinish 2000. It's far harder than your paint and will keep you frame looking good most likely for years longer than if you had not used such a product.


Interesting, thanks.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

icsloppl said:


> Kind of. The problem with an actual wax (carbuba or similar) is that the material is softer than your frame's paint. While that's not an issue normally for a car, with a bike it won't provide any protection against dirt and dust causing micro-abrasion, which will quickly kill your paint.
> What you want is a polymer sealant. A very good one that's easy to find in any car parts store is NuFinish 2000. It's far harder than your paint and will keep you frame looking good most likely for years longer than if you had not used such a product.


 So car wax is too soft for your bicycle but it's ok for your car?
I would think a car gets much more abuse then a bicycle.


----------



## Jajo (Apr 12, 2013)

Pro Honda spray cleaner and polish.


----------



## Kopsis (Aug 1, 2012)

Neither natural waxes nor synthetic sealants do anything to protect paint from abrasion. That includes NuFinish and other "miracle" products. What a wax/sealant is designed to do is protect paint from contaminants and things in the environment that cause chemical damage (including oxidation). In this case the "wax" is simply a sacrificial coating that is much easier to re-apply than paint. The difference between the various products is durability and optical clarity - neither of which is of much importance on a small surface like a bike frame that spends a small percentage of its life exposed to harsh environments. In other words, use whatever you like - you'll get similar results.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

The reason to wax any kind of paint on anything is to make it shine and easier to clean.
Of course it won't protect anything from scratching or abrasions.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Jajo said:


> Pro Honda spray cleaner and polish.


^ Good stuff :thumbsup: ^


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Pedro's Bike Lust... or Lemon Pledge.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

CleavesF said:


> Pedro's Bike Lust... or Lemon Pledge.


Funny story, a track sprinter i used to race with spent some time in the low speed wind tunnel in San Diego and they could measure a difference in drag between a bike that had been polished w/ Bike Lust and one that hadn't been. I would never believe it, but he swore up and and down it was true...an unbelievably tiny diffence, but measurable. We actually ordered him the biggest bottle of Lust we could find. Crazy.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

siclmn said:


> The reason to wax any kind of paint on anything is to make it shine and easier to clean.
> Of course it won't protect anything from scratching or abrasions.


This is the only one that makes any sense,I wax mine just so its SHINEY


----------



## O_o (Jun 8, 2007)

Samfujiabq said:


> This is the only one that makes any sense,I wax mine just so its SHINEY


One could argue that making a bike easier to clean is in turn protecting it from the elements. Dirt and grime comes off easier - thus less likely to leave marks. I never said wax is like a force-field. But there are protection benefits - even if they are small.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

O_o said:


> But there are surly protection benefits - even if they are small.












Probably protects other brands, as well.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I use pledge specialty surface cleaner on my ti frame. It's supposed to clean metal, marble and even leather. It give the satin finish an ever so slight sheen. It has some scent I can't really describe but it's nice.


----------

